# Starting Again!



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Just at the 'period is over, time to start taking the ovulation tests again' time of the month. Its like walkin up a hill and sliding down again half way. Just need a big push- or a chair lift!!!  please tell me I'm not alone that this has ruined the whole spontaneity of having sex.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

You're not alone hun. Spontaneous sex - what's that? 

What's your situation?

Faithful x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi- I don't know why my details dont show up. TTC for 3 yrs have great 4yr old DD. Slight PCOS. One failed ICUI and decided not to go back. Went to see consultant for IVF but decided against it- couldn put ourselves our marriage through the stress- might change my mind in future tho. At min just have everything crossed!!!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Do come and chat on our secondary thread if you fancy, we're all in the same boat and hae good days and bad.  I've recently had my 2nd failed IVF, just contemplating whether we can face a 3rd and final attempt or not.

FFH x


----------



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

I would but can't work out what you mean by secondary thread- I told you i was new!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Polly... your not alone hun! Sex is not spontaneous anymore either!!  

I've got a 4 1/2 year old son and he was concieved 1st month of trying..... had an emergency c-section... so not sure whether that changed something, but not been able to get a little bit pregnant since!! Chin up xx

Just-me x


----------

